# Phrag. Waunakee Sunset



## cpmaniac (Jul 7, 2020)

Received this a few days ago, so no credit to me for growing, but I'm excited to add this compact grower to my collection. The flower was banged up a bit in transit. I may let it flower one more time, before cutting the spike.





Cheers,
Paul


----------



## KateL (Jul 7, 2020)

Nice wings and a healthy new growth. Time will sort the rest out. Enjoy!


----------



## abax (Jul 7, 2020)

Glorious Chinese red and I love those big "ears".


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 11, 2020)

This is a parent to many of my Phrag crosses. That next flower will be great!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2020)

" Received this..." Man, your mailman is the greatest!! Who did you get it from? Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 31, 2020)

cpmaniac said:


> Received this a few days ago, so no credit to me for growing, but I'm excited to add this compact grower to my collection. The flower was banged up a bit in transit. I may let it flower one more time, before cutting the spike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one. One of our favorite hybrids.


----------

